# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Looking for Q & A for bodybuilding

## PTbyJason

I started a thread in the steroid questions section and the supplement questions section. I know that a lot of times questions get repeated over and over again, so a good FAQ might help keep that from happening. If you look at the  section above you will get a good idea as to what I am doing.

----------


## seventrees

need some help guys, i have two hundred t4s, and gh, and clen , want to stack these together but have never taken t4s, need to get rid of the gut.please please can some one tell how to take these safely.ive heard a lot of negetive on these.many thanks...

----------


## chicken&tuna

someone told me i sould o in the steam room before compitition to get all my water weight out.... is this a good idea? i am worried it will leave me with loose skin or something.... if its ok when and how long should i stay in there

----------


## PRETESTDRIVINGSCHOOL

jockey's us it to drop weight before the weigh in.but they are not in bikini's... but it's not advised for female bbs as you could look soft or stringy...

----------


## jake hill

i need help stackin d-bol and winn-50 
should i take a estro block and/or liver care
if so when?

----------


## Big

> i need help stackin d-bol and winn-50 
> should i take a estro block and/or liver care
> if so when?


horrible cycle idea. instead of bumping an ancient thread, start a new thread in the Q+A section.

----------

